# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Corrie cast member has voluntarily gone into self-isolation amid coronavirus fears

## Perdita

A Coronation Street cast member has voluntarily gone into self-isolation amid coronavirus fears after coming back from a holiday.

The actor, who has shown no symptoms, has not returned to work since returning from holiday, and has taken the decision themselves to self-isolate as a precautionary measure.

A spokesperson for Coronation Street has confirmed to Digital Spy that there will be "no disruption" to filming as a result.

"The cast member concerned took the decision to self-isolate as a precaution," they said in a statement. "They haven't been in to work and they are showing no symptoms. There has been no disruption to filming."

The coronavirus has already had a significant impact on the entertainment and media landscape, with Phillip Schofield's How To Spend It Well on Holiday recently pulled from schedules.

Filming on Mission: Impossible 7 was suspended last month after Italy confirmed a number of cases of coronavirus in several cities, while the release date of James Bond film No Time to Die has been pushed back to November.


Meanwhile, Channel 4 News presenter Jon Snow recently went into self-isolation as a precautionary measure after recently returning from work in Iran.

"I'm in self-isolation as a result of having been to Iran for the last four/five days," he said last week. "I'm not really supposed to congregate with any crowds or go anywhere where there may be people, so that means I'm sitting at home. For two weeks."



Digital Spy

----------

